# Ink transfer on shirts? Something else?



## macntosh2 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi - I thought I might ask some experts. I had some shirts printed for a community event in early July.

I finally had time to start looking at the left over shirts today and found that almost every one of them (about 40) has a white patch on the front that matches the back design.

It looks to me like the ink wasn't cured properly. The printer says it is the 'plastisol ink degassing' that caused this. They were stored indoors during the summer and although it was warm (max of 90 some days), I'm still not sure this should happen.

I've done shirt printing in the past and never seen this happen before. 

Here's what they look like:
http://www.we-r-here.com/chesterfest-shirts.jpg

Have any of you seen this before?


----------

